# Marine Toad Looking for a New Sugar-Parent



## jsheffield (Jun 3, 2019)

I was in the midst of feeding my Marine Toad Beulah (made semi-famous in THIS THREAD) and cleaning her enclosure (there's a fair amount of input/output in living with a Marine Toad), when it occurred to me that lovely and well-mannered as she is, I'm just not that into her... that she can do better than me.

It's not her, it's me.







We get along OK, but I'm more interested in my Redfoot and my dogs, and she ends up quietly sitting in the corner of my office... and nobody should put Beulah in the corner!

She eats well and has a nice place to hide and great tub to soak in, but she should live with someone who worships the ground she squats on.

She eats a rotating diet of crickets, fuzzies, and earthworms 4-5 times each week... 1 of her meals dusted with vitamin powder each week.

She seems to be thriving on a reptile carpet in a 20g tank, with an undertank heater and her pool to keep the heat and humidity in the zone she likes. There's a cave for her to hide in, but she spends most of her days either in the pool or next to it (likely waiting for me to feed her).

As per the picture above (taken today), she weighs 183g, and is about 5"X3".

I'm perfectly content to keep going the way we've been going, but if there's someone here on TFO who would be ecstatic to live with a marine toad, I can't help feeling that would be better for her.

Anyone living close enough can come by to pick her up (I live in SW-NH) for free, or I'd be happy to mail her to you in exchange for the exact postage.

Feel free to ask questions, of me or her (I can pass them along).

Thanks,

Jamie


----------

